# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  PQR - D1sc1pl1n3's and Kink's PvP Frost DK

## Discipline

Discipline's and Kink's PvP Frost DK
1.1.0 - Use PQR Download feature with this link
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/64221770/PQR/discipline.txt
From now on, you can use the PQR Profile Update feature


Stat priority: Hit (3%) = Expertise (3%) > Haste > Mastery > Crit
Recommended Talents & Glyphs

This profile is intended for use in PvP, Arenas mainly! It is based on Kink's PvP profile, changes made with his PERMISSION, and his HELP. (Thanks)
Right now, you NEED to have Blood Tap and Unholy Blight as a talent, else profile won't work, later on, will make it so you don't need it.

Features: 


*Focus Strangulate on LEFT ALT*, will use Blood Tap if you don't have enough runes, so no more waiting 4secs to cast Strang, YAY!*Icy Touch Dispel on* *LEFT SHIFT* - Glyph of Icy Touch mandatory, else it won't... dispel. :P*Mouseover Chains of Ice on LEFT CONTROL**Burst Toggle on RIGHT CONTRO*L (Toggles Pillar of Frost and your trinket - place it into the bottom trinket slot or change the profile code accordingly)*Necrotic Strike Stacking Toggle on RIGHT SHIFT* - will change between more or less Necrotic Strikes  :Smile: Death Coil heal yourself whenever you use Lichborne.Dark Simulacrum on Focus. Also now checks for Grounding Totem.Death strike on Dark Succor.Uses Unholy Blight if Outbreak is on CD if you have it as a talent.

Changelog:
28.10.2012 - v1.0 released
29.10.2012 - v1.0.1 - Blood Tap works, YAY!
30.10.2012 - Fixed Dark Simulacrum on Focus, works, and even checks if Grounding Totem isn't up  :Smile: 
2.1.2012 - v 1.1 - rewrote basic framework, more bursty, or should be, now. 

Credits: *Kinkeh* - base code and lots of help,* Bu_ba*, *Kickmydog* and other PQR Profile devs for inspiration and code snippets.
I will answer questions about the profile in THIS topic only.

----------


## happydado

Need to change talent link becouse don't have blood tap

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> Icy Touch Dispel on LEFT SHIFT - Glyph of Icy Touch mandatory, else it won't... dispel. :P


Also another Glyph in talents needs to be changed as well.

----------


## Discipline

> Also another Glyph in talents needs to be changed as well.


Yeah, will fix, copied wrong link  :Big Grin: 
EDIT: links fixed

Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## Xound

Could I ask how PQR would register 'F2' as the keypress?

What I've like to do is change the CD activation key to F2 if possible but not sure what the trigger would be for it.

----------


## Discipline

> Could I ask how PQR would register 'F2' as the keypress?
> 
> What I've like to do is change the CD activation key to F2 if possible but not sure what the trigger would be for it.


I myself am trying to do this, but other stuff has higher priority right now. Will try to implement that sort of thing tho.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey, tried this out yesterday in arena. Rotation was working well but every so often it gets stuck on Blood Tap. I'm not sure but it seems to be when Blood Tap is at 9 charges and tries to use it even when I have full runes. Maybe this is why you were asking about Blood Tap cast delay in the main thread. I didn't get to test out the Strang Focus because it would cause the same Blood Tap problem when I press ALT. Dark Sim Focus does not seem to be working either. I fought a team with a mage spamming Polymorph and also a Druid spamming cyclone, both Focused but never used Dark Sim, maybe I'm doing something wrong, I'll test it in a duel at some stage. Apart from these 2 issues everything else works very well, the burst and necrotic toggle work perfectly!!

----------


## Xound

> I myself am trying to do this, but other stuff has higher priority right now. Will try to implement that sort of thing tho.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, no worries, I'll put some leg (keyboard) work in and let you know how I go.

----------


## Discipline

> Hey, tried this out yesterday in arena. Rotation was working well but every so often it gets stuck on Blood Tap. I'm not sure but it seems to be when Blood Tap is at 9 charges and tries to use it even when I have full runes. Maybe this is why you were asking about Blood Tap cast delay in the main thread. I didn't get to test out the Strang Focus because it would cause the same Blood Tap problem when I press ALT. Dark Sim Focus does not seem to be working either. I fought a team with a mage spamming Polymorph and also a Druid spamming cyclone, both Focused but never used Dark Sim, maybe I'm doing something wrong, I'll test it in a duel at some stage. Apart from these 2 issues everything else works very well, the burst and necrotic toggle work perfectly!!


Yeah, forget to edit it out from the notes, Dark Sim didnt work even in Kinks original version, and the blood tap thing - thats what ive spent 2 days on and a few minutes ago, i finally made it work  :Big Grin:

----------


## Discipline

UPDATE v1.0.2
Fixed Dark Simulacrum and added a Grounding Totem check to it. Tries to steal: Poly, Hex, Cyclone, Fear, Mind Control. 
You can add more spells yourself, and if you think something important is missing, let me know, I'll add it for everyone!

----------


## lecosr

> UPDATE v1.0.2
> Fixed Dark Simulacrum and added a Grounding Totem check to it. Tries to steal: Poly, Hex, Cyclone, Fear, Mind Control. 
> You can add more spells yourself, and if you think something important is missing, let me know, I'll add it for everyone!


I don´t have a 90 dk yet but +rep for the work i will rep kinke latter.
How is unholy doing right now? any pvp profile

----------


## Discipline

> I don´t have a 90 dk yet but +rep for the work i will rep kinke latter.
> How is unholy doing right now? any pvp profile


As I said in the main PQR topic, as soon as this is finished and polished out, and i have everything in school sorted out, I'll start DW Frost PvE, Unholy PvE and PvP

----------


## Krimp

Amazing amazing AMAZING! God I can only imagine what the finished profile will be like when this current one is so superb. Please please keep up with this, you're one of the few that regularly updates a pvp profile.

--------

I have 2200 experience on an Unholy DK pre MoP and I'll try to help you mechanic wise to perfect this profile if you need it.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Tried out the updates in a few arenas today, dark sim is working perfectly now, excellent job. Blood Tap is working MUCH better to but I think in about 1 or 2 out of the 15-20 arenas Blood Tap locked up, similar to before. The second time it seemed to resolve itself, it was still attacking but no sword swing animations because it was Blood Tapping so much but then it used up all the Blood Charges and caught up (well thats what it seemed like). It's not a major deal, if it happens at all I just switch to Kinkehs pve profile for a few seconds to use the runes and then switch back. It probably just needs to be tweaked a bit more or maybe it's just my latency. : / Thanks anyway for the awesome profile.  :Smile:

----------


## Discipline

> Tried out the updates in a few arenas today, dark sim is working perfectly now, excellent job. Blood Tap is working MUCH better to but I think in about 1 or 2 out of the 15-20 arenas Blood Tap locked up, similar to before. The second time it seemed to resolve itself, it was still attacking but no sword swing animations because it was Blood Tapping so much but then it used up all the Blood Charges and caught up (well thats what it seemed like). It's not a major deal, if it happens at all I just switch to Kinkehs pve profile for a few seconds to use the runes and then switch back. It probably just needs to be tweaked a bit more or maybe it's just my latency. : / Thanks anyway for the awesome profile.


Well, glad that Dark Sim is working, you don't even know how hard is it when the only friend online that you can ask is a shammy that i dont want to know what PQR is. ;D
Sorry about the Blood Tap, I dont know why it should lock up, and tbh, didnt play arena since i released this with the blood tap code into public, didnt have time for that. Ill surely play this reset, so ill look into that. It should not blood tap more than once every 1second, so i dont know what is causing the lockups.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Well, glad that Dark Sim is working, you don't even know how hard is it when the only friend online that you can ask is a shammy that i dont want to know what PQR is. ;D
> Sorry about the Blood Tap, I dont know why it should lock up, and tbh, didnt play arena since i released this with the blood tap code into public, didnt have time for that. Ill surely play this reset, so ill look into that. It should not blood tap more than once every 1second, so i dont know what is causing the lockups.


lol, you're as secretive as me, it's no rush, as I said it only happened once or twice while I was getting capped yesterday. It's amazing as it is, dark sim wins matches for me by itself. Add 2 quick toggles (necro stack off, burst on) and most teams get a nasty surprise lol

----------


## Discipline

> lol, you're as secretive as me, it's no rush, as I said it only happened once or twice while I was getting capped yesterday. It's amazing as it is, dark sim wins matches for me by itself. Add 2 quick toggles (necro stack off, burst on) and most teams get a nasty surprise lol


I was thinking about a function I could add - if we stole a spell with dark sim, make it on the same hotkey as Strangulate, as it usually is a major CC. So that if we have a stolen spell, we press left alt to use it on focus, if we dont have any stolen spell, use strang on focus. What do you think about that?

----------


## Xound

> I was thinking about a function I could add - if we stole a spell with dark sim, make it on the same hotkey as Strangulate, as it usually is a major CC. So that if we have a stolen spell, we press left alt to use it on focus, if we dont have any stolen spell, use strang on focus. What do you think about that?


Sounds awesome mate.

EDIT: Gave it a bang in RBGS/Arena today, works perfectly, didn't have it lock up on Blood Tap yet, but Dark Sim works, and the focus Strang is really responsive!

----------


## Discipline

> Sounds awesome mate.
> 
> EDIT: Gave it a bang in RBGS/Arena today, works perfectly, didn't have it lock up on Blood Tap yet, but Dark Sim works, and the focus Strang is really responsive!


Yeah, spent like 2 days on making the whole blood tap and strang thing. Thats what i hated about other pvp profiles - the strangulate did have to wait 3+ secs to have a rune, so i wanted to make it better.

Ha, one more idea - ill make strang work with focus if you have a focus, and if not, use it on your regular target. Yeah! :-D

Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## imdasandman

Can't wait to try this. Me and you both love the frost dk  :Big Grin:  thanks for the pvp profile. Hope you use my pve one  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Discipline

> Can't wait to try this. Me and you both love the frost dk  thanks for the pvp profile. Hope you use my pve one 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Used them a lot in Cata, they were AWESOME, acctually, i feel so good about my hero dk profile maker replying to my thread!  :Big Grin: 
Right now, i dont know if you updated your for 5.0.5. I'm using Kinks  :Smile:

----------


## Discipline

Could anyone test this for me?
Discipline-Kink PvP Frost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml

Changed strang to cast on target if you have no focus, and on focus if you do.
Cannot test it right now.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Tried out that change you sent me yesterday, no Blood Tap problems at all while getting arena capped so it looks like you fixed it.  :Smile:  That Strangulate on target if no focus would be awesome!! Would be really helpful, I always forget to focus people especially if they start in stealth. Also would it be possible to get Death and Decay on shift? I'm so used to Kink's PvE profile that dropping Death and Decay normally seems so clunky now! lol No rush, I might try add it myself later anyway if it's quiet in work.

Just saw the test one you put up to try, I'll give it a try when I get home from work and let you know.

----------


## Discipline

> Tried out that change you sent me yesterday, no Blood Tap problems at all while getting arena capped so it looks like you fixed it.  That Strangulate on target if no focus would be awesome!! Would be really helpful, I always forget to focus people especially if they start in stealth. Also would it be possible to get Death and Decay on shift? I'm so used to Kink's PvE profile that dropping Death and Decay normally seems so clunky now! lol No rush, I might try add it myself later anyway if it's quiet in work.
> 
> Just saw the test one you put up to try, I'll give it a try when I get home from work and let you know.


Just copy the Kinks ability code to my profile, but... idk where you wanna put it, as i have icy touch dispel on shift  :Smile:  if you dont use that, just take it out of the rotation and put DnD there instead

----------


## Xound

> Could anyone test this for me?
> Discipline-Kink PvP Frost_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities.xml
> 
> Changed strang to cast on target if you have no focus, and on focus if you do.
> Cannot test it right now.


Working as intended  :Big Grin:  Now to brainstorm more ideas!

EDIT: What about a debuff check for Howling Blast for nearby enemies if they are Polly'd or similar CC?

----------


## Discipline

> Working as intended  Now to brainstorm more ideas!
> 
> EDIT: What about a debuff check for Howling Blast for nearby enemies if they are Polly'd or similar CC?


I don't even know how i would do that. what i wanna do is pause profile when target has bubble, and im toying with the idea of making a second dark sim, for arena only, that would check arena 1-5 for spells worth copying, not just focus.

----------


## Xound

> I don't even know how i would do that..


I'd use the same coding that you used to check focus for grounding with your dark sim ability, maybe you'd have to limit it to just focus to start with, but then incorporated Arena 1-5 etc?

It would just be a matter of getting the Spell ID's for the common CC's like Blind, Poly, Pally Blind (Blinding Light?) things like that.

Maybe it just seems easy in my head >_<

----------


## shortround8

> I don't even know how i would do that. what i wanna do is pause profile when target has bubble, and im toying with the idea of making a second dark sim, for arena only, that would check arena 1-5 for spells worth copying, not just focus.


Please do =x

----------


## Discipline

> I'd use the same coding that you used to check focus for grounding with your dark sim ability, maybe you'd have to limit it to just focus to start with, but then incorporated Arena 1-5 etc?
> 
> It would just be a matter of getting the Spell ID's for the common CC's like Blind, Poly, Pally Blind (Blinding Light?) things like that.
> 
> Maybe it just seems easy in my head >_<


Yep, if the profile would be dedicated for arena, sure, arena 1-5 is okay and i think i could code something like that. But out of arena, idk  :Smile:

----------


## Discipline

I have some preliminary changes to strang and darksim, if anyone could help testing, pm me your skype pls.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fujitsuo

Hi there and thanks for spending so much time on this rotation for DK's. its really appreciated. to my question now. im using PQR interrupt and it says Interrupt(Xhelper) and what it does is cast Mind freeze to interrupt spells. Now how do i implemt your Strangulate?

----------


## laudon

> Hi there and thanks for spending so much time on this rotation for DK's. its really appreciated. to my question now. im using PQR interrupt and it says Interrupt(Xhelper) and what it does is cast Mind freeze to interrupt spells. Now how do i implemt your Strangulate?


create a focus macro then focus and press alt. it will strangulate

----------


## Xound

> Hi there and thanks for spending so much time on this rotation for DK's. its really appreciated. to my question now. im using PQR interrupt and it says Interrupt(Xhelper) and what it does is cast Mind freeze to interrupt spells. Now how do i implemt your Strangulate?


That strangulate is already implemented if your running the profile.

The way its programmed is press/hold alt, it will Strang your focus (if you have one) else, it will just cast on your target. The key to it is to have Blood Tap though, as its coded to use it when you toggle Strang for faster response.

----------


## Edsaxe

Is there a case for including Soul Reaper into this rotation?

----------


## Discipline

Thanks for the help with answering questions Xound




> Is there a case for including Soul Reaper into this rotation?


Nope. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## Xound

> Thanks for the help with answering questions Xound
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk


I was thinking about this today and looking @ ways of including Soul Reaper into the rotation when BURST is enabled? At say 40% HP to then trigger after a few seconds.

I know Kinkeh has the coding for Soul Reaper in his PvE profile, but it would be a matter of integrating it into the PvP profile.

----------


## Xound

Also thought I'd post the suggestion here as well, Kinkeh is MIA (its only been 24 hours so I'm probs over re-acting).




> 1. Is it possible to add a range check to popping CD's? 
> Whats happening is CD's are being popped through phases where there is no up-time/boss re-positioning. I'll make the same suggestions to Disc as well, so we can implement it into the Burst options in his/your PvP profile.
> 
> Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


What do you think  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## Discipline

> I was thinking about this today and looking @ ways of including Soul Reaper into the rotation when BURST is enabled? At say 40% HP to then trigger after a few seconds.
> 
> I know Kinkeh has the coding for Soul Reaper in his PvE profile, but it would be a matter of integrating it into the PvP profile.


Nope. Soul Reaper and PvP doesn't go together well. If you want it there, use Kinks code. But I don't see why, it is a dps loss 90% of time.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## Discipline

> Also thought I'd post the suggestion here as well, Kinkeh is MIA (its only been 24 hours so I'm probs over re-acting).
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think ?


May look into that.


Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## chamberlaiy

link becouse don't have blood tap

----------


## Discipline

> link becouse don't have blood tap


excuse me?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> excuse me?


these posts get made on several threads, all with failed images. I think its the Illuminati.

----------


## Discipline

You may have noticed that I slowed down a bit, that is because exam time in uni is closer and closer, and I had to wake up from the dream I was living the past 2 months, so, I'll focus on fixing things, and new additions will come out slowly. That said, I don't think there is anything I need to fix, noone complained, so I guess the profile is working as intended without anything stupid.

Also, I still read the forums, and if I see a WELL THOUGHT OUT suggestion, that is, something clever, and with the logic thought out and posted here, I'll code it in. 

Future plans: When things in RL slow down, I wan't to, more or less, rewrite the whole profile, and make it even more advanced, buff/debuff checks, range checks, blablachecks, better Dark Sim logic, blablabla, you get it, if all goes well, the profile will be aweeeesome, I hope  :Smile: 

Also, I've got a lot of PMs from people asking automatic lichborne heals and generally, more auto stuff. I personally don't believe that's a good thing, as you acctually need to think to win arenas, unless you're a hunter or a warrior. I'll see if I can add a poll, and if enough people will say they want it (for whatever stupid reason that is :P), I'll make another, "autopilot" profile.

----------


## Xound

> That said, I don't think there is anything I need to fix, noone complained, so I guess the profile is working as intended without anything stupid.


Exactly this, I've been testing it almost everyday even just in BG's/Dailies and it doesn't lock up and uses ability smoothly, Dark Sim is coded perfectly for its current objective.




> Also, I still read the forums, and if I see a WELL THOUGHT OUT suggestion, that is, something clever, and with the logic thought out and posted here, I'll code it in.


I feel bad that all I can do is make suggestions >_< I'm working on slowly learning the coding, so hopefuly I can add some value to the profile eventually rather than just demandin new features.




> Also, I've got a lot of PMs from people asking automatic lichborne heals and generally, more auto stuff. I personally don't believe that's a good thing.


Agreed, its good enough as it is that it auto casts Deathcoil when its procced, having it auto cast on low HP is just a disaster waiting to happen.

----------


## Discipline

> I feel bad that all I can do is make suggestions >_< I'm working on slowly learning the coding, so hopefuly I can add some value to the profile eventually rather than just demandin new features.


I'm still learning, too  :Smile:  I think I added you on skype, hit me up if you have any suggestions.

----------


## Nov17

Can i use this profile to level a dk through bgs?

----------


## Discipline

> Can i use this profile to level a dk through bgs?


I don't see any problems, as long as you pick up Unholy Blight, and on lvl 75, Blood Tap.

----------


## MyNewName

I dont get this. I have used Kink's Panda Frost for a while now. And I love it. I beast in PvE or PvP. Of course for PvP I control my own cc's and cooldowns, which is awesome. But then I say Hey he supports this pvp profile now. Lets give it a try. I hate it. Just plain and simple. I will be using Kink's Panda frost for PvP. And for anyone that tries this revised one and finds it lacking, I do recomend just trying his PvE profile for PvP. And keybinding a quick I/O so you can quickly use CC abilities. You will not be disapointed.

----------


## Discipline

> I dont get this. I have used Kink's Panda Frost for a while now. And I love it. I beast in PvE or PvP. Of course for PvP I control my own cc's and cooldowns, which is awesome. But then I say Hey he supports this pvp profile now. Lets give it a try. I hate it. Just plain and simple. I will be using Kink's Panda frost for PvP. And for anyone that tries this revised one and finds it lacking, I do recomend just trying his PvE profile for PvP. And keybinding a quick I/O so you can quickly use CC abilities. You will not be disapointed.


Well, thank You for telling us what the problem is, thank You very much. Did you just say f*** off, I hate this and made it into a whole paragraph? Good job, thats what I call constructive criticism. 

Have a nice day,
D1sc1pl1n3

Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ninjaderp

Some people just dont know how to formulate themselves, lol.

----------


## Kinkeh

> I dont get this. I have used Kink's Panda Frost for a while now. And I love it. I beast in PvE or PvP. Of course for PvP I control my own cc's and cooldowns, which is awesome. But then I say Hey he supports this pvp profile now. Lets give it a try. I hate it. Just plain and simple. I will be using Kink's Panda frost for PvP. And for anyone that tries this revised one and finds it lacking, I do recomend just trying his PvE profile for PvP. And keybinding a quick I/O so you can quickly use CC abilities. You will not be disapointed.


While I'm happy you appreciate my work, it doesn't give you the right to come in here and trash a friends work. The base of the profiles are the same, so how you can possibly find that big of a difference is somewhat confusing, my old PvP profile was...in my opinion, pretty garbage and my PvE profile, was obviously never designed for PvP. If you are going to provide feedback, all I ask is it be constructive, not destructive.

----------


## Discipline

Idea!! 
When the 2.20 update is released, i'll try to make a dnd 'discovery' ability. If youre playin arenas, u most likely have seen a stealthed rogue for just a second, right? If it goes well, this ability will place DnD on the spot where youve seen the stealthed player instantly, getting him out of stealth! Yay or nay?? What do you guys think?


Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fujitsuo

that would be A W E S O M E!

----------


## cokx

> Idea!! 
> When the 2.20 update is released, i'll try to make a dnd 'discovery' ability. If youre playin arenas, u most likely have seen a stealthed rogue for just a second, right? If it goes well, this ability will place DnD on the spot where youve seen the stealthed player instantly, getting him out of stealth! Yay or nay?? What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk



I know how to read out player positionings but after 2hrs of searching I cant get it to work to change the mousecursor positions or to use abilitys for specific coordinates, please tell me :>

----------


## Fujitsuo

I noticed that dark simulacrum aint working as it should. If i Focus - Target and switch to another Target it will not DS the Focus - Target.

----------


## Discipline

> I know how to read out player positionings but after 2hrs of searching I cant get it to work to change the mousecursor positions or to use abilitys for specific coordinates, please tell me :>


Ummm, Well, I didn't look into that yet, it was just an idea, but I'm sure I'll figure something out. Not touching the beta yet, as my UI took a lot of setting up and i don't really want to set it up again :P

----------


## Discipline

> I noticed that dark simulacrum aint working as it should. If i Focus - Target and switch to another Target it will not DS the Focus - Target.


I neeeeeed more info. It works fine for me and for others. When does it happen? All the time or only sometimes? If only sometimes, does it happens when you're playing against a shaman? My DS ability has a Grounding totem check implemented, so it is possible it didn't fire off because grounding was up.

Infoooooz

----------


## Fujitsuo

hehe sorry for the lack of info. Nah m8 it aint working at all.... against any class it just dont DS them. I focus them and it should auto use DS or am i wrong? i tryed even to put more spells and see if that works but sadly it dosent. For example if i focus Shaman and target a warrior as it aint auto DS'ing i push DS on my own to copy a spell and what happens is that the DS Spell will be used on Warrior.

----------


## Discipline

> hehe sorry for the lack of info. Nah m8 it aint working at all.... against any class it just dont DS them. I focus them and it should auto use DS or am i wrong? i tryed even to put more spells and see if that works but sadly it dosent. For example if i focus Shaman and target a warrior as it aint auto DS'ing i push DS on my own to copy a spell and what happens is that the DS Spell will be used on Warrior.


Thats weird, once i get some friend online to help me test it out, I'll look into it. 

One more thing - go into pqr rotation settings and look if you have the dark sim ability in there actually.


Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## Discipline

> hehe sorry for the lack of info. Nah m8 it aint working at all.... against any class it just dont DS them. I focus them and it should auto use DS or am i wrong? i tryed even to put more spells and see if that works but sadly it dosent. For example if i focus Shaman and target a warrior as it aint auto DS'ing i push DS on my own to copy a spell and what happens is that the DS Spell will be used on Warrior.


Try redownloading the profile, I did arenas yesterday and it worked no problem.

----------


## Fujitsuo

thanks discipline. i redownloaded the profile and it works now.

----------


## maleth

Botted my DK to 90, gonna get him gear and use this. Can't wait to see how it performs!

----------


## Lascivious

Great work man!! Now it seems to work properly.

----------


## Discipline

Currently planned features:

- 'Autopilot' Icy Touch dispel - will automatically, if you have the Icy Touch glyph, dispel important debuffs off target, focus and arena 1-5 (Hand of Freedom, Life Cocoon, etc.)
- improved Dark Sim - will cast the stolen ability (if I figure out how) on target/focus/arena 1-5
- macro toggles for the things above, e.g.: '/sim arena3' will cast the stolen spell on arena3, or '/autodispel on/off' - this is so you can have more toggles than the modifier keys, you can put that in a macro and bind it to any key

These are my top priority things after im done with exams.
Stay tuned!

D1sc1pl1n3

Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## justapr

that would be awesome!

----------


## godlike86

That would be a complete understatement LOL. That sounds like some really amazing changes to the mechanics of your profile i cant wait :P

----------


## Discipline

I need help from you guys!
Post spells that you think the profile should auto dark sim  :Smile: 

Right now, these are the one included: "Fear", "Polymorph", "Hex", "Mind Control", "Cyclone"

----------


## Guinness

Here's a good thread over at Arena Junkies: The Dark Simulacrum List - Death Knight - Arena Junkies

----------


## smakhhm

Where do you place the files at?

----------


## svs

> Where do you place the files at?


Dude thats obvious - PQR2\Profiles\DEATHKNIGHT

----------


## Discipline

> Here's a good thread over at Arena Junkies: The Dark Simulacrum List - Death Knight - Arena Junkies


Well, thanks, i frequent AJ a lot, and i know about that thread. I was asking what YOU would like my profile to copy  :Smile:

----------


## godlike86

Rescinded due to lack of knowledge :P

----------


## Krimp

> Mage: Ice Block, Ring Of Frost, Time Warp, Deep Freeze
> Paladin: Hand of Freedom, Avenging Wrath, Divine Shield, Seal of Insight, Seal of Justice
> Priest: Pain Suppression, Psychic Scream, Psychic Horror
> Shaman: Heroism/Bloodlust, Earthshield, 
> Warlock: Shadowfury, Howl of Terror, Chaos Bolt, Infernal, Unstable Affliction, Felhunter's Spell Lock, Haunt,


Are you serious with this list right now or...?

----------


## godlike86

Nope guess not

----------


## Xound

> I really hope that you arent being sarcastic because honestly these are spells that i have focused on using darksim and everyone of them have provided great utillity/buffs. Im talking about these abilities+ what it already looks for soooooo........ im not sure why your asking me that question or if you actually have a logical reason for disagreeing with me but i am a high rated pvp player in both rated battlegrounds and arenas and these spells all coincide with the list for USEFULL spells to dark simulacrim straight from the arena junkies site. If you can put together a list of reason why you feel that ive made wrong decisions and why i would love to see it because in arenas i have found a good use for every one of these spells.


Its not your spell choices, its the fact that are instant cast spells, some of which don't cost mana (which they need to for Dark Sim to work) and one of which is a pet spell.

Other than luck (or extreme player knowledge) your not going to be able to Dark SIm any of these consistently, thats why its questionable posting those spells.

----------


## Xound

Godlike I'll put it back onto you,

How does Seal of Insight or Seal of Justice help a DK in arena? I can think of one situation where SoI could be benifical and I'm not even 100% sure that SoJ is in the game?

Deep Freeze and Chaos Bolt are practically useless to have on a DK, unless your playing with the same class and can have the other spells required to make full use out of those spells (Frozen target/immolate).

Ice Block and Divine Shield are wayyy too situational, how often does your opponent block/bubble when your under pressure and need a reset? Never? Assuming you managed to steal an instant cast spell, your going to have it for 20 seconds... and most likely not use it correctly.

It's all well and good to copy/paste from another site and claim it as your own, but don't try and claim your '*a high rated pvp player in both rated battlegrounds and arenas*' because your going to get called out and look silly.

I'm not a high rated player at all and I can pick apart the spell you've selected.

----------


## godlike86

My bad just get lucky with my simcasts

----------


## godlike86

I must have misunderstood the post

----------


## Discipline

Sorry Godlike, but Xound is just about right.

PQR is not AI, PQR is an application that executes lua code. If - then logic, mostly.
If you tell me how to make PQR steal instant cast spells that are useful with a succes rate of AT LEAST 90%, oh boy, I'll gladly put that in.
As you get into 1800 rating and above, everytime you steal something that is not a CC spell or blink, freedom, you're kinda making the other team laugh.
Also, on the bubble thing. Only case i might see myself wanting to steal bubble is in case of some doubledps like bm ret, frost ret or arms ret, and even then, they burst down the healer 95% of times, so it would still be useless

----------


## godlike86

Im not trying to argue with anyone really i do not know the limits of pqr considering i just started using it recently, so with that being said i apologize for ruffling anyones feathers i guess i just get lucky with alot of my sims.

----------


## Discipline

> Im not trying to argue with anyone really i do not know the limits of pqr considering i just started using it recently, so with that being said i apologize for ruffling anyones feathers i guess i just get lucky with alot of my sims.


Basically, the spell needs to be cast, the way dark sim works is, it checks if the target is CASTING one of the spells, and if yes, poof, dakrsims it.

----------


## Xound

> My bad just get lucky with my simcasts


You must be godlike *pun drum*

----------


## justapr

dark sims works only on eu client?

----------


## Kaolla

Your profile is very well done  :Smile:

----------


## Muhammad.R1

Out of curiosity d1sc.. I was wondering if you ever plan on doing a Unholy profile?

Unholy may not have the burst like frost .. But its a ramp up spec.. It does wonders in 2v2s , especially against arms warriors.  :Smile:

----------


## Discipline

i have 1 exam for each week of January, dont expect anything out of me until then, maybe something in the next few days, but no major stuff like an Unholy profile  :Smile: )

Kaolla: Thanks for the kind words.

----------


## Discipline

UPDATE, TESTING ONLY:
Discipline Frost DK PvP v1.0.2b

- Icy Touch Autopilot implemented, right now will only work in arena, and dispel Life Cocoon, Hand of Freedom, Divine Plea and Innervate

Try it out please, and tell me if its working!  :Smile: 
(You need Glyph of Icy Touch...)

----------


## godlike86

id like to give it a test :P

----------


## Discipline

Yeah, forgot the link, edited...

----------


## mewsuk

Please help me out. Darksim doesn't work for me. How can i attach log or something? I've RU clien and I tried to rename spellnames into russian ones but it did't help

Oh I just turned off other ablitiest from the rotation list and it started working. THANKS FOR PROFILE

----------


## Discipline

> Please help me out. Darksim doesn't work for me. How can i attach log or something? I've RU clien and I tried to rename spellnames into russian ones but it did't help
> 
> Oh I just turned off other ablitiest from the rotation list and it started working. THANKS FOR PROFILE


Which ones?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## kiekie

> UPDATE, TESTING ONLY:
> Discipline Frost DK PvP v1.0.2b
> 
> - Icy Touch Autopilot implemented, right now will only work in arena, and dispel Life Cocoon, Hand of Freedom, Divine Plea and Innervate
> 
> Try it out please, and tell me if its working! 
> (You need Glyph of Icy Touch...)


What rating have you gotten with this profile?

----------


## Xound

> What rating have you gotten with this profile?


That seems to be the only thing you contribute to posts.. Asking what rating it will carry you to.

The answer is, and has been said before, it won't carry you anywhere... These profiles are just automated abilities.

But to kind of answer your question, I've had no issues in the 2200 range with this profile, but I can't stress it won't carry you there, you have to move your character, find players, practice etc.

The coding Disc has in his profile is amazing none the less and you won't find a better PvP DK profile.

----------


## kiekie

> That seems to be the only thing you contribute to posts.. Asking what rating it will carry you to.
> 
> The answer is, and has been said before, it won't carry you anywhere... These profiles are just automated abilities.
> 
> But to kind of answer your question, I've had no issues in the 2200 range with this profile, but I can't stress it won't carry you there, you have to move your character, find players, practice etc.
> 
> The coding Disc has in his profile is amazing none the less and you won't find a better PvP DK profile.


I know that i have to move and everything..... im just asking what has he gotten with the profile, didnt know there was any harm in that'.'

----------


## kiekie

I have just uased this profile and i must say AMAZING!!!!! best death knight i have ever tried!!!

----------


## kiekie

do you have a interrupt file save as well please cus the one with the bot isnt working

----------


## Discipline

thanks for all the praise.

The thing is... Does the icy touch auto actually WORK? I need to know that so that i can continue with development, as i dont have anyone to arena with atm

----------


## kiekie

yeha it uses ice touch when i use the keybind for it, for some reason after i end combat it spams like loads of stuff on my screen and all them clicking noises comee up its really annoying

----------


## kiekie

> That seems to be the only thing you contribute to posts.. Asking what rating it will carry you to.
> 
> The answer is, and has been said before, it won't carry you anywhere... These profiles are just automated abilities.
> 
> But to kind of answer your question, I've had no issues in the 2200 range with this profile, but I can't stress it won't carry you there, you have to move your character, find players, practice etc.
> 
> The coding Disc has in his profile is amazing none the less and you won't find a better PvP DK profile.


so your saying you got 2200 rating and this profile is still going good at that high rating while ofc still doing stuff your self

----------


## kiekie

can you add soul reaper to the routine please for some reason if it is in the routine it isnt working for me and the shift and cntl ent working either they was before but not now foir some odd reason

----------


## kiekie

> can you add soul reaper to the routine please for some reason if it is in the routine it isnt working for me and the shift and cntl ent working either they was before but not now foir some odd reason


EDIT: never mind they did work i jsut didnt relise properly haha
EDIT: are the keybinds just the same as normal keybinds or is there more pirority when ur spam shift and stuff because when i want to change presnece i spam and sometimes it wotn change because its attacking

----------


## Discipline

> can you add soul reaper to the routine please for some reason if it is in the routine it isnt working for me


No.




> EDIT: never mind they did work i jsut didnt relise properly haha
> EDIT: are the keybinds just the same as normal keybinds or is there more pirority when ur spam shift and stuff because when i want to change presnece i spam and sometimes it wotn change because its attacking


They're the same as normal. I usually have no problem switching presences. Try copying a pause ability from another rotation, I won't be adding that anytime soon. Not this year for sure!  :Smile:

----------


## kiekie

> No.
> 
> 
> 
> They're the same as normal. I usually have no problem switching presences. Try copying a pause ability from another rotation, I won't be adding that anytime soon. Not this year for sure!


Thanks much help really appreciated...

----------


## Discipline

> Thanks much help really appreciated...


Oh, are you mad at me?

Sorry that I do not answer your questions in essays.
As I said multiple times, i WILL NOT add Soul Reaper, because this is a PvP profile and making it cast SR everytime someone is at 35% and less would be overall dps loss and would get you a kill like once in a month, because of the bursty nature of PvP nowadays.

Also, presences work normally for me, and if you need a pause button, the easiest thing to do is to copy it from another profile, as most of profiles have that.

Both are things i do not plan to implement and I really don't see a reason for you to be sarcastic. You asked, I answered.



Also, I'm reworking the actual priority part of the profile to get more overall pressure. Just a heads up  :Smile:

----------


## kiekie

> Oh, are you mad at me?
> 
> Sorry that I do not answer your questions in essays.
> As I said multiple times, i WILL NOT add Soul Reaper, because this is a PvP profile and making it cast SR everytime someone is at 35% and less would be overall dps loss and would get you a kill like once in a month, because of the bursty nature of PvP nowadays.
> 
> Also, presences work normally for me, and if you need a pause button, the easiest thing to do is to copy it from another profile, as most of profiles have that.
> 
> Both are things i do not plan to implement and I really don't see a reason for you to be sarcastic. You asked, I answered.
> 
> ...



hahaha oh my bad i didnt know u had said wasnt going to add it before hahah xD nah i wasn't mad i was just playing about haha! cant wait for the new reworking xD

----------


## Disavowed12

My DK is in crappy auction blues (310k hp atm) and is topping dmg in bg's over 10mill.

Awesome profile!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Discipline

Okay, rewrote the profile and tested it in Gilneas  :Smile: 


Will upload it in the next 12 hours, stay tuned!

----------


## kiekie

> Okay, rewrote the profile and tested it in Gilneas 
> 
> 
> Will upload it in the next 12 hours, stay tuned!


OMG I CANT WAIT DUDE IM SO EXSITED Xd

----------


## igo2war

sick can not wait  :Smile:

----------


## TKID

Is the most recent uploaded profile the rewritten one? 
Great work either way!
@edit. As i wrote this the new one was uploaded  :Big Grin:

----------


## Discipline

Updated OP

----------


## TKID

Is there a way of changing the burst button btw? aswell as the necro stacking actually?
I figure its some easy coding but my experience with any form of coding is to little to even begin tampering with the files.

----------


## Discipline

> Is there a way of changing the burst button btw? aswell as the necro stacking actually?
> I figure its some easy coding but my experience with any form of coding is to little to even begin tampering with the files.


Open up the Ability Editor, and in the ability called Reactions/Functions, youll find a section with cooldowns and with necro, there, you will see a line like this: 


```
if IsRightControlKeyDown() and...
```

Just change the modifier key e.g.: IsLeftAltKeyDown etc.

----------


## Xound

I better dust off my DK lol :P Kinda got benched to my Rogue/Feral, but fingers crossed next patch we get a little more love.

I might start looking @ Unholy a bit more seriously.

----------


## kiekie

love the rework its really good ii ent even fully pvp geared yet and im still owning xD, i was woondering if there is anyway to get rid of of the annoying clicking noise when u kill someone because it spams attack after i kill the enemy

----------


## Discipline

> love the rework its really good ii ent even fully pvp geared yet and im still owning xD, i was woondering if there is anyway to get rid of of the annoying clicking noise when u kill someone because it spams attack after i kill the enemy


What sound?? Tell me when it does it exactly and ill look at it

----------


## TKID

Is it just me or is the rework damaging in like a completly different way? i get the feeling it waits alot more for procs / runes then the previous profile wich imo used runes better and was able to maintain higher damage(pressure)

----------


## kiekie

> What sound?? Tell me when it does it exactly and ill look at it


i fixed it, its a game sound feature thing when u use abiltites it makes that click noise but i removed it with an addon xD

----------


## Discipline

> Is it just me or is the rework damaging in like a completly different way? i get the feeling it waits alot more for procs / runes then the previous profile wich imo used runes better and was able to maintain higher damage(pressure)


Basically.
It tries to pool runes in a way that it always has them ready for Oblit when KM procs, i tested it on 4 of my friends (healers) and they said they feel a lot more burst pressure, have to heal a lot more in a *panic mode* which takes more mana...

----------


## TKID

> Basically.
> It tries to pool runes in a way that it always has them ready for Oblit when KM procs, i tested it on 4 of my friends (healers) and they said they feel a lot more burst pressure, have to heal a lot more in a *panic mode* which takes more mana...


Aha! as i figured then! ill be useing both then probably, alittle depending on what ill play. Great work tho!

@Edit, I think one of the things i was reacting to was, Since it was pooling some runes and the target was on like 20 % instead of just finishing him it just stood there waiting for a rune or something.

----------


## Discipline

> Aha! as i figured then! ill be useing both then probably, alittle depending on what ill play. Great work tho!
> 
> @Edit, I think one of the things i was reacting to was, Since it was pooling some runes and the target was on like 20 % instead of just finishing him it just stood there waiting for a rune or something.


Yeah I will add more conditions, not attacking when under 20% is bad  :Smile:  thats easy to change, i just dont have the time to mess with it right now, exam time  :Frown:

----------


## TKID

> Yeah I will add more conditions, not attacking when under 20% is bad  thats easy to change, i just dont have the time to mess with it right now, exam time


Sweet! Focus on whats important!
Looking forward to the next update.

----------


## ImayoboeiI

Your profile doesn't use Soul Reaper? What is up with that? Soul Reaper is a must when playing Frost DK as it guarantees a kill when the enemy is below 35% heath..

Also, Unholy Blight should only be used when an enemy is in melee range. Please fix that as well.

----------


## Discipline

> Your profile doesn't use Soul Reaper? What is up with that? Soul Reaper is a must when playing Frost DK as it guarantees a kill when the enemy is below 35% heath..


Do you know more of these good bedtime stories?  :Smile: 




> Also, Unholy Blight should only be used when an enemy is in melee range. Please fix that as well.


Whoops, will fix.

----------


## IfRYZ

Woops nevermind

----------


## Discipline

Update in PQR, v1.1.1,
Fixed Unholy Blight to only activate when in melee range.

----------


## kiekie

> Update in PQR, v1.1.1,
> Fixed Unholy Blight to only activate when in melee range.


shall go and try it out now xD, have u been doing arena with this profile yet? i want to do arena but my realm is so bad for population and no one ever does arena even for cap.....

----------


## kiekie

also is there a way i can change the keybinds to like 'v' 'b' etc i dont like having the shift and stuff for keybinds

----------


## Ninjaderp

It may not sound like it, but changing from those keybinds available are quite the bit of a coding puzzle. So I think you'd have to settle with those. You can allways change from leftctrl to right-ctrl wether which one fits better if you change in the ability editor.

----------


## g1teglover

> also is there a way i can change the keybinds to like 'v' 'b' etc i dont like having the shift and stuff for keybinds


Nope, due to limitations within WoW. Ctrl, Alt, Shift, and I think a couple other, are all that WoW.exe will let pass through to other running programs on the system.

----------


## Discipline

> shall go and try it out now xD, have u been doing arena with this profile yet? i want to do arena but my realm is so bad for population and no one ever does arena even for cap.....


Im doing arenas for cap every week with this


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## TKID

> Update in PQR, v1.1.1,
> Fixed Unholy Blight to only activate when in melee range.


You should also add a condition that makes it only pop Cooldowns when in melee range, an example of what i mean right now is, say i forget to disable the burst. and i just random DAD a hunter out of stealth it instantly pops all CD's despite me usually beeing far away.

----------


## Discipline

> You should also add a condition that makes it only pop Cooldowns when in melee range, an example of what i mean right now is, say i forget to disable the burst. and i just random DAD a hunter out of stealth it instantly pops all CD's despite me usually beeing far away.


B...b...but that is already there o.O


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## TKID

> B...b...but that is already there o.O
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


xD Not for me. in what update did you implement it? im currently playing alot with the one pre the rewrite... 1.0 i think(?) (until some more conditions are added) That may be the issue.

----------


## Discipline

> xD Not for me. in what update did you implement it? im currently playing alot with the one pre the rewrite... 1.0 i think(?) (until some more conditions are added) That may be the issue.


Copy the cooldowns code from the newest version.
Id put the code here but im on my ipad atm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## TKID

> Copy the cooldowns code from the newest version.
> Id put the code here but im on my ipad atm.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I shall try it!

I was also wondering. have you thaught about making a UH dk profile for 5.2? iv got some ideas!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Discipline

> I shall try it!
> 
> I was also wondering. have you thaught about making a UH dk profile for 5.2? iv got some ideas!


Its one of my plans. But my nuber one plan right now is to go buy a jug and then fill it up with beer at a pub


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## TKID

> Its one of my plans. But my nuber one plan right now is to go buy a jug and then fill it up with beer at a pub
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Haha! sounds like a plan! Lemme know if you need a future tester!

----------


## Discipline

Discontinued until further notice, got banhammered.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Leetjerk

Hey! just got back into wow. was wondering if anyone had a copy of my old masterfrost rotation including the pvp one. It had some cool things like checking all arena targets arena1 arena2 etc to check them all for buffs/debuffs etc. Since Discipline has been banned ill pick this up

----------


## Leetjerk

Working on an unholy pvp profile ATM as it will be more viable next patch IMO(frost is still my love and I'll probably tweak the existing). Some features I'm working on for unholy are dark scrim for all enemies without having to set a focus, with the first tier bloodboil talent; checking if all 3 enemies are in range of pestilence then blood boiling if my targets got both diseases, pet gnaw on a bind, pet leap and stay an arena partner with the scatter debuff to eat traps, auto pet totem and psyfiend stomping and the rest of the features discipline's already got in his frost profile

----------


## justapr

> Working on an unholy pvp profile ATM as it will be more viable next patch IMO(frost is still my love and I'll probably tweak the existing). Some features I'm working on for unholy are dark scrim for all enemies without having to set a focus, with the first tier bloodboil talent; checking if all 3 enemies are in range of pestilence then blood boiling if my targets got both diseases, pet gnaw on a bind, pet leap and stay an arena partner with the scatter debuff to eat traps, auto pet totem and psyfiend stomping and the rest of the features discipline's already got in his frost profile


that sounds awesome

----------


## kclux

> Discontinued until further notice, got banhammered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Sorry to hear  :Frown:  Good luck with your appeal.

----------


## Xound

> Discontinued until further notice, got banhammered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Dare I ask why  :Frown:

----------


## Dominium

> Dare I ask why


The dupe exploit. Same for me

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh no, why would you go and try such a thing on your important accounts? :/ I was too lazy to try it out, good for me!

----------


## TKID

> Working on an unholy pvp profile ATM as it will be more viable next patch IMO(frost is still my love and I'll probably tweak the existing). Some features I'm working on for unholy are dark scrim for all enemies without having to set a focus, with the first tier bloodboil talent; checking if all 3 enemies are in range of pestilence then blood boiling if my targets got both diseases, pet gnaw on a bind, pet leap and stay an arena partner with the scatter debuff to eat traps, auto pet totem and psyfiend stomping and the rest of the features discipline's already got in his frost profile


Thats sounds amazing! Something you should consider aswell is making it refresh dots when for example 2 or more procs are up, (trinket + wep proc,trinket etc)

Looking forward to this!

----------


## Discipline

Eeeeh, yeah, forgot to add.
Anyone can take any part or the whole profile and do whatever they please with it, I don't mind anyone taking over and as long as I'll be frequenting OC, I don't mind answering questions about my code.
So, as I said, you can do anything with the code, hell, even have sex with it if you want. There is just ONE THING I ASK - I DO NOT SUPPORT PAID PROFILES, IF YOU WANT TO SELL A PROFILE, MAKE YOUR OWN OR STEAL CODE FROM SOMEONE ELSE, THANKS.

----------


## Taran32

> Hey! just got back into wow. was wondering if anyone had a copy of my old masterfrost rotation including the pvp one. It had some cool things like checking all arena targets arena1 arena2 etc to check them all for buffs/debuffs etc. Since Discipline has been banned ill pick this up


I PMed you a copy of the Pre-MoP Masterfrost I had, but I wasn't sure if it was a modified version of yours, or yours under another name. Hoping this means you're working on a working (for leveling too) Masterfrost PvP again for 5.2+ I'd planned to go UH myself if the changes end up truly making it more viable, but it'd be amazing to have another DW PvP profile out there. I've been using COkX's but I'm not entirely sure it's designed for DW in mind.

----------


## KuRIoS

thank you for free profiles to the OwnedCore community - enjoy your 10 rep and 500 corecoins

----------


## reapagedk

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO how will i do my weekly arena cap. I hope your appeal goes in your favor.

----------


## ceh430

my friend got banned because dupe exploit too... he made some crazy story for appeal and they believed him... today he was unbaned, but he don't want show me what he wrote to support ticket >.< else i would share it with you :/

----------


## Discipline

I WILL keep this updated so that it WILL WORK, no additions, just maintain it in its current state.
If I find someone willing to lend me an account with a DK on it, I may add some features. I'm doing this because I like the Ownedcore and PQR community, and I'm still active on the forum even though i don't play WoW currently.

----------


## ceh430

> I WILL keep this updated so that it WILL WORK, no additions, just maintain it in its current state.
> If I find someone willing to lend me an account with a DK on it, I may add some features. I'm doing this because I like the Ownedcore and PQR community, and I'm still active on the forum even though i don't play WoW currently.


Check PM  :Smile:

----------


## Leetjerk

Hey guys, haven't been as active as i'd like but heres what i've done so far.

It's a mash up of to many profiles to name haha. 

I kept the control keys the same as Discipline's for consistency but there's a whole new rotation in there (Rubim's code with the PVE elements removed) and also added a few things, fixed the auto dispell(i was getting fps lag with it, might have been just me)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/77979463/PQR...kpvpmashup.txt

NOTE: Contains framework for nova frame but not useable atm as i've removed some of the code.

Hold Left Shift -- Spam Dispell (Glyph of Icy Touch required)
Left Alt -- Strangulate Focus (Hold for rune CD as I don't run blood tap)
Right Ctrl -- Toggle Damage CD's on/off

-- Will attempt to Dark Simulacrum any casted CC's from arena1, arena2, arena3 or focus. Only focus in BG's.

-- I recommend popping defensive manually, such as pet summon/death pact, Lichbourne and IBF.

-- Profile will automatically stop attacking any target with immunities, damage breakable CC's and Touch of Karma.

-- If you're running glyph of Icy Touch (recommended) the profile will auto dispel any dispelled enemy cool downs(freedom, sac, predatory swiftness, bop, etc)

Edit: just found a bug in the rotation. try dl it again if it's not suing frost strike

----------


## justapr

> Hey guys, haven't been as active as i'd like but heres what i've done so far.
> 
> It's a mash up of to many profiles to name haha. 
> 
> I kept the control keys the same as Discipline's for consistency but there's a whole new rotation in there (Rubim's code with the PVE elements removed) and also added a few things, fixed the auto dispell(i was getting fps lag with it, might have been just me)
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/77979463/PQR...kpvpmashup.txt
> 
> NOTE: Contains framework for nova frame but not useable atm as i've removed some of the code.
> ...


gj dude, your profile is very well done, keep works on it

----------


## TKID

> Hey guys, haven't been as active as i'd like but heres what i've done so far.
> 
> It's a mash up of to many profiles to name haha. 
> 
> I kept the control keys the same as Discipline's for consistency but there's a whole new rotation in there (Rubim's code with the PVE elements removed) and also added a few things, fixed the auto dispell(i was getting fps lag with it, might have been just me)
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/77979463/PQR...kpvpmashup.txt
> 
> NOTE: Contains framework for nova frame but not useable atm as i've removed some of the code.
> ...


this looks great. gonna give it a shot and get back to you!, Does it not use Blood tap at all?(should i spec out of it?)

----------


## Leetjerk

Yeah Spec out of it(use runic empowerment)

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Hey guys, haven't been as active as i'd like but heres what i've done so far.
> 
> It's a mash up of to many profiles to name haha. 
> 
> I kept the control keys the same as Discipline's for consistency but there's a whole new rotation in there (Rubim's code with the PVE elements removed) and also added a few things, fixed the auto dispell(i was getting fps lag with it, might have been just me)
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/77979463/PQR...kpvpmashup.txt
> 
> NOTE: Contains framework for nova frame but not useable atm as i've removed some of the code.
> ...


Nice one, thanks for resurrecting this!!  :Smile:  Rep+

----------


## Leetjerk

just fixed a bug with dispelling. redownload

----------


## Discipline

This is not and never was dead, just not evolving.

----------


## davehammer4

like the profile...would love to have soul reaper mixed in to the rotation or usable via hot key )

----------


## Weird0

> This is not and never was dead, just not evolving.



even if its not evolving in its current state this is just ... wow !

----------


## 19benni81

> even if its not evolving in its current state this is just ... wow !


for me unfortunately! = (
He only uses the dots and autohit the taget?

can anyone help me there? I am very sad that no one longer works on a well-functioning DK PvP Rotarion! = (
would also pay for it  :Wink:

----------


## imdasandman

> for me unfortunately! = (
> He only uses the dots and autohit the taget?
> 
> can anyone help me there? I am very sad that no one longer works on a well-functioning DK PvP Rotarion! = (
> would also pay for it


Make sure you are not using a talent that the profile does not support. For instance leetjerks does not support blood tap.

Edit: I read the open post and it states you must have blood tap and plague leech as talents or the profile will not work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## qzt

Discipline i just saw Dom WW Monk Profile and wos wondering if your Profile could include something like this:

Windwalker PvP Toolkit

This is an amazing profile for when you want to DPS by yourself. It is the only PvP PQR Profile that (sometimes) reacts instantly to annoying things such as Deep Freeze, by scanning the Combat Log! The code is not mine, I found it while going through my HDD, it's back from patch 4.2. What does it do? Let's say a mage casts Deep Freeze on you. Before it hits your and stuns you, it shows up in the Combat Log. The ability finds that and quickly casts a spell to counter it (I have it set up to use Diffuse Magic - > Paralysis - > ToK, in that order (if DM is not available, it tries to cast Paralysis etc.)) It doesn't always work, but when it does, it's quite insane to see the mage sit in a Paralysis while you are Deep Freezed and don't have to trinket 

Vs DKs - Counters Asphyxiate with Grapple Weapon or Paralysis (in that priority)

Vs Mages - said above

Vs Warriors - Paralysis vs Shockwave, most warriors will Berserker Rage out of it, but it's still a delay 

Vs Rogues - Grapple Weapon, Paralysis vs Shadow Dance and Paralysis vs. Kidney Shot

As I said, it works about 50% of the time, that's due to lag etc.


This 'Toolkit' also automatically return flags, uses Touch of Death, Disarms and Buffs. If you don't want him to do that just remove what you don't like in Rotation Editor.

----------


## qzt

death profile

----------


## Silvera

Would you be willing to make a Feral druid pvp profile? Could definitely use one. Maybe even against payment - add my skype "dj-silvera" without quotation marks and maybe we could talk?  :Smile:

----------


## kniffingbunny

^^^ Genius Idea

----------


## Vernayss23

I would like to edit your source code as the basis of a DW frost PvP set up, posting here to ask for permission.

----------


## chk

> I would like to edit your source code as the basis of a DW frost PvP set up, posting here to ask for permission.


https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...ml#post2638438 (PQR - D1sc1pl1n3's and Kink's PvP Frost DK)

Permission granted

----------


## chk

If anybody knows any edits which are required for this profile I would be more than happy to pick it up, I just need to know what needs changing

----------


## icotulookin

I'd pay a good chunk of change to have him come back and modify this DK Frost Pvp profile that is amazing

----------


## Discipline

> I'd pay a good chunk of change to have him come back and modify this DK Frost Pvp profile that is amazing


I'm back  :Wink:

----------


## azuro

YEEEEY please fix the dk profile!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## leinadz

pleeeease do an unholy profile for purchase  :Big Grin:

----------


## azuro

Just please do a profile in any kind, there is no proper DK pvp profile out right now, im using ur frost one and im doing ok, but i wanna do great :Big Grin: , can pay for it if needed

----------


## Discipline

DK lvl 81 and going strong.
Following 3 weeks will be difficult, exams and shit, I'll look at it during Christmas, get it working properly and shit, then a month or two (dependng on how I'll do...) of exams, and then I'll look into it more deeply. Playing with ProbablyEngine a bit now, will consider porting to that, I'll see  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## azuro

sounds good, cant wait to get it :Big Grin:

----------


## Discipline

Ok, done with all credit tests and first exam is 8th Jan. Also getting a new notebook for xmas, so I have quite some time to look at this shit.

I'd like you all to tell me what has changed (if anything) in frost dk pvp playstyle, as I really didnt have much time to find out myself. That will help me immensely.

Also, if the theory behind the profile is still valid and it only needs technical fixes, that would be the "bestest." If that's the case, tell me what needs fixing! 

Thanks in advance guys! Going X-mas shopping for family and gf tomorrow and then I'll look into it, I hope.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Discipline

Seems like there's no interest, so, yeah...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Aegeus

You're asking people to be interested in something at completely the wrong time of year  :Wink:

----------


## UnholyMisery

I'm interested however as I'm not a high level PvPer and I haven't tried your old versions there's not much input I can give.

----------


## PaYnE18

I'm interested too but like "UnholyMisery" said I just came back to wow and I'm finishing leveling my toons so I cant give feedback of the old version, will prob end leveling in a couple of days

----------


## TKID

I still keep an eye on this thread to see if anything changes and can say that im very much so interested. Unfortunally like others i cant shed to much light on the DK PVP playstyle atm since iv also had quite a break. Any future updates will be gladly appreciated from my side.
I shall also attempt to provide some feedback if i get the possibility to put down some hours.

----------


## Lascivious

Your profile was great my friend. I hope u retake it. Whatever you choose to do, thx.

----------


## Capitanpantuflas

is the original 1.1.0 in some place? i really want it D:

----------

